
Advice to Less Experienced Developers - dailymorn
https://afreshcup.com/home/2019/06/01/advice-to-less-experienced-developers
======
beersigns
I'm currently working with a lot of younger developers and I think most would
benefit from reading this type of article. The first bullet point is one I
find myself referencing very often.

The tip about revising the on-boarding document regularly is an another very
good one. The best team environments I've been a part of had a very detailed
and up to date on-boarding/env setup docs.

